# Great Bakeware?



## cindylouhoo (Jul 15, 2004)

Can anyone recommend some great bakeware i.e. cookie sheets, jellyroll pan, etc. I saw some Commercial Calphalon cookie sheets on Amazon, but they're dark. I know they will be nonstick, but worry about overbrowning. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Nan (Aug 21, 2004)

*Calphalon*

I use Calphalon and have had no problems with overbrowning.  I really like them.  They are great and are reasonably priced.  They have a "starter set" type set that is really good if you are starting over with your bakeware.  I got it last year for Christmas, and I LOVE all of the pieces.


----------

